# Racer Paint Schemes



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

Anybody know if there's software out there to help plan paint schemes for a MK2 Jetta racer? Maybe something close to that body shape? Or, how about clean line drawings for the MK2 Jetta?
I can just pop a cold one, get my crayons out ....


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

If you have an xbox you can paint a mk2 gti on forza motorsports


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

photoshop. take a pic of your car... and go crazy. change color, wheels, height, interior, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks all. I may have an old version of PS somewhere, and I sort of know how to use it. XBox? I'll check with my son on that one. I may not be fast on the track but I might as well look good


----------

